

Mark Zuckerberg Donates $990 Million To Charity - dshankar
http://www.fastcompany.com/3023886/fast-feed/zuckerberg-sells-some-facebook-shares-gives-nearly-a-billion-dollars-to-charity

======
zoowar
Does anyone know if this is equivalent to his tax liability for the $2.3
Billion he just earned selling facebook stock?

~~~
bushido
It should most likely cover easily cover his tax liability (capital gains)
also worth noting that it went to his own charitable foundation.

Though, it still a great deed.

